# Your favorite fish sides dishes



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering what kinds of sides people like with their fish...cooked however!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

baked beans and cheesegrits


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

cheesegrits are hard to beat


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

cheese grits and fries.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cheese grits, tater salad, good cole slaw, green beans, asparagus, green bean casarole, french fries, baked tater, roasted taters....depends on what kind of fish and how it's fixed.....


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

slaw, hushpuppies, whole taters (the small ones), macaroni & cheese, & sometimes french fries


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll add rice...and all of the above.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

i;m going with the rice too. with a little fish gease poured over the top of it and fried with some onions. sliced sweet onions soaked in pickle juice is pretty good to!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Twiced baked potato and asparagus spears with holandaise. Pics to follow. Cole slaw runs a close second as long as it is backed up with fried potato wedges.:hungry


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

If the fish is fried, I like navy beans cooked with fine chopped onions and covered in Franks hot sauce. Add a bowl of Vidalia or Texas Sweet onion slices in a bowl of ice water to keep them cold and sweet. If cooked any other way, I like all the above except french fries.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Rice, fried pickles, tater tots, fried okra, hushpuppies, and more FISH.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang...fast and lots of responses!!!!!! Keep 'em coming...i'm always at loss for good sides to eat with aseafood meal w/o repeating the same sides all the time!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a simple guy.....cheese grits, fries, or boiled red potatoes

Don't forget about pasta though....


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

some of the best food i've ever eaten- show up at ultralite's and beg dale to feed you!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

In this order...

1. Homemade Cole Slaw

2. Baked Beans

3. Cheese grits


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Fried Fish

........French Fries, Hush puppies, Cole Slaw, Fried Green Tomatoes, Cheese Grits, Fried Dill Pickles and followed by desert of Corn on the Cob,

Grilled, Broiled, Baked Fish

........Aspergrass (better known as asparagus to most people including myself), Yellow Rice, Green Beans, Salad, followed by desert of Corn on the Cob.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

smoked gouda cheese grits & coleslaw


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

POTATOE SALAD 

bbq beans 

slaw

puppies

french bread buttered

COLD BEER


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Fried fish requires beer. Grilled or blackened Wahoo or Tuna also require beer.

I'm voting #1 side dish for fish is beer. It's like vegetables only better.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hobblyhoobla (7/11/2008)*Rice, and broccoli or corn. I've never understood the grits thing, and yes I was raised in the south.


Let me cook you some gouda grits and then you'll understand =)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/15/2008)*Cheese grits, tater salad, good cole slaw, green beans, asparagus, green bean casarole, french fries, baked tater, roasted taters....depends on what kind of fish and how it's fixed.....


good call!!!

may i add, sweet roles and mac & cheese...

cheese grits are #1 though!


----------

